# Merlin Solis or a compliant ride in general??



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

I currently ride an all aluminum C'dale Caad 5 which was probably not sized right for me (I should be on a 52"cm, but was sold a 53"...what did I know...it was my first road bike). Because I experience soreness and discomfort in my neck and shoulders from riding, I thought I should start looking into relaxed geometry bikes such as the Specialized Roubaix and C'dale Synapse (note, I also have a nagging disk problem, so I figured something less aggressive couldn't hurt). In the course of my research, I came across some information on the Merlin Solis; it seems to be in the same field as the other two brands, but made of titanium. Unfortunately, it is very hard to find the size I need (med.).

That said, can someone provide me with any feedback on the Solis and how it might ride compared to relaxed geometry offerings in carbon? I've never ridden a ti. bike, but am intrigued. If I can't find the model in my size, can anyone suggest something similar in Ti. that will enable me to get a close feel? (perhaps a different model in a med. size).


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my riding buddies moved from an older Cannondale to a Solis this year. He loves it - couldn't be more happy. He paired the frame with a Ouzo Pro fork -- they look great together. The geometry works well for him - no longer has shoulder and back issues. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*The Solis is a great ride*

The Solis is a great riding bicycle. I think your back issues will really put the level of fit on the bicycle, any bicycle at the top of the list. This bike has a taller head tube, good standover height, a shorter top tube and a lower bottom bracket. Over all this bike allows you to ride farther or longer in a more naturally comfortable position. Titanium is a great materail. Light weight, strong, corrosion resistant and built right, a bike for a lifetime. Please feel free to contact me with any questions about the Solis or any other Merlin at 888.563.7546 or [email protected]


----------

